
Grab Premium Versions of Your Favorite Productivity Webapps for Cheap - jasonlbaptiste
http://lifehacker.com/5566130/grab-premium-versions-of-your-favorite-productivity-webapps-for-cheap-with-appsumo
======
Groxx
I've said it elsewhere, and I'll say it here:

EverNote is impressive and pretty well-designed, but for all its' creator's
claiming to support portable data, it has _horrible_ importing, _very little_
exporting at all, and _no_ bulk exporting (when I used it a few months ago).
It couldn't even spit out a text-only note as txt, rtf, html, _anything_. It's
a lock-in product. If you're happy with the lock-in, it could be a nice little
world, but beware that criteria.

------
biggitybones
Great idea, for both these companies and consumers.

Kind of odd though to have 4 products that last an entire year, 1 for 6
months, and 1 for 2 months.

~~~
crxnamja
Definitely! A bit hard to get all these companies and a low price.

------
DavidPP
Do it work if we have existing account on those webapp ?

Ex : My Mindmeister account is expiring in about a month.

~~~
crxnamja
Yea, for most you should be able to extend them. Let me know if you have any
issues and I'll help get it resolved.

------
crxnamja
This is basically groupon for software. Surprised no one else has done this
before...

~~~
dillydally
Ahem.

<http://www.flickr.com/people/noahkagan/>
<http://twitter.com/ramit/status/16404714989>

Conclusion: this is your site. Probably worth mentioning.

~~~
crxnamja
Yea, I'm not hiding that I am involved. And yes, I'm still surprised no on has
done it (:

------
brianbreslin
this is more like macheist. but a groupon system could work too.

~~~
crxnamja
Yea, good point. Could merge both those things together...

------
thetomfox
I'm a very happy evernote user. Lock-in or otherwise.

------
kadavy
Nice! I hope they get Freshbooks signed up sometime!

